
Another method for exploiting the macOS root vulnerability - zwass
https://medium.com/@zachwass2000/another-method-for-exploiting-the-macos-root-vulnerability-d3be6126b8d2
======
rurban
What? su doesn't even ask, just wants a new root password?

That can only happen when database folks are responsible for authentification
business.

------
pizza
Not gonna lie - that's pretty fucked..

I imagine a noticeable uptick in the number of Macs pwned, in the near future.

